

Chicago bloggers up in arms over Tribune blog network's biz model - brandnewlow
http://www.windycitizen.com/chicago/media/2010/03/01/past-imperfect-of-chicagonow/

======
brandnewlow
Context: The Tribune Co. launched a site called ChicagoNow about a year ago
and rolled up all the big city bloggers in Chicago to write there for $5/1000
local pageviews.

A year later, some bloggers are jumping ship and talking trash about how they
were treated and whether the Trib ever had bloggers' best interests at heart.
In the comments to this story, just about every local blogger chimes in with
their experience working with the blog network, good and bad.

